# The Return Of The Bride Of Sevenstring.org Chat!



## DDDorian (Apr 26, 2009)

The chat has been ignored by all but a few members for a while now, primarily because it's usually empty and when it's not it likes to boot people for no real reason. Chris has mentioned many times that it's a pain in the arse to manage, so at this pont in time the odds are that it's never going to get any better. However, we now have a work-around that should fulfil your every desire - a browser-based IRC client that'll do everything a good chatroom should, with none of the random time-outs. Interested?


Click here and let your wildest dreams come true!

Regular IRC users can use their preferred stand-alone client by connecting to #sevenstring at freenode if they so desire. For the rest of us, just click the above link, choose a username and hit "Connect" and you're in!

If you plan on using the room regularly then it'd be a good idea to register your username for future use, so no-one steals it. It's a simple process - once you're in the chat, type the following:



> /msg nickserv register YOURPASSWORD YOUREMAIL



with YOURPASSWORD being the password you wanna use and YOUREMAIL being a verification e-mail. Once you complete the registration process, your chosen username will be locked to whatever password you chose. Easy!

One final note - the chatroom will be modded, just like the boards, so try not to be too much of an arse-pirate, okay?

Massive props to Zepp88 for hooking this up, so rep him/send him elf porn when you've got the chance!

Any questions/comments/etc, throw 'em in here too


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 26, 2009)

Elf porn


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 26, 2009)

Us three are going to have a goood time


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 26, 2009)

Please post about any problems with the mibbit app. I'm looking into alternatives if this catches on and members really want to use it.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 26, 2009)

nicknames that begin with numbers are no good


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

^ Make your own username  I did...

SOMEONE COME IN AS WELL


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am there, I am registered, I am sexy, perfect


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 26, 2009)

If anyone wants to set up a chat time or something like that, go ahead, it would be neat.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll erm.....possibly visit. I'm actually quite shy and some of you guys scare me.

That said, huge props to Zepp


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm on there, go us.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I'm actually quite shy and some of you guys scare me.





COme, join us in the chat.


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2009)

get to the chatroooom


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2009)

GET IN THE CHATROOM TURKEYS!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be in this afternoon 

Also, for all of the nerds on here, I need a good IRC bot and a shell account. Hook me up?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

Also, who would be interested in some info on standalone IRC clients and how to use them? The mibbit client seems to be working well for most of you guys, but me and others personally prefer a real standalone client.

If somebody wants a writeup, I'll deliver.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 27, 2009)

it terminates me every time

GRRRRRRRRRRR CHEESE


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm trying to connect to it now, seems freenode might be having some issues. At least it's not the clients fault.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay, connected after several auto-attempts. Hopefully freenode resolves this.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 27, 2009)

Zepp has excessive booting disorder, especially when you remind him that he's a chubby chaser.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

No, Stealthtastic is simply a fun punching bag for the mods.


Plus he's an asshole.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 27, 2009)

A lovable asshole.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

You may want to talk to Drakkar or le stelle about that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 27, 2009)

I was trying so hard not to comment on that. It was so hard my fingers were shaking


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

I did it for you.

GET IN THE CHAT!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 27, 2009)

Nah, you can kick me from it..

16:53	lovableasshole:	Hi
16:53	Zepp88:	Drakkar?
16:53	lovableasshole:	No
16:53	lovableasshole:	stealth
16:53	Zepp88:	ah
16:53	stuh84:	a wild faggot appears!`
16:53	stuh84:


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 28, 2009)

THIS... IS... THE CHATROOM!!!


----------



## Harry (Apr 28, 2009)

Chatroooomer gooder


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 28, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in having event based chat days? For example, something like a "Super Bowl Day!" chat for you sports lovers. Or maybe something for new episodes of a TV show such as Lost?

Seems like it could be fun.


Also, get in the chat bitches.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 28, 2009)

Mike, stuh, eric, I know the vid was good but it wasn't that good


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 29, 2009)

Guys and maybe one girl, I'm registered under the same username.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Would anyone be interested in having event based chat days? For example, something like a "Super Bowl Day!" chat for you sports lovers. Or maybe something for new episodes of a TV show such as Lost?
> 
> Seems like it could be fun.



If we can have one for every time I fart that would be cool.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 29, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> If we can have one for every time I fart that would be cool.



Just let me know in a PM and I'll change the chat topic accordingly.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 29, 2009)

No one uses the chat room, both a empty...


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 29, 2009)

I just checked out the chatroom on this site, and it looks completely reamped!


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 29, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I just checked out the chatroom on this site, and it looks completely reamped!



It's pure IRC goodness now.

About it being empty a lot of the time...we can improve it, but we can't force people to use it. I've noticed that the "peak" times are in the late afternoon when people are home from work and such. 

Trouble is, I'm not sure how to give people the incentive to use the thing. I'm sure people pop in there occasionally, find it empty and leave, and thus the cycle continues 

I suggested in this thread the idea of event based chats, but nobody responded to it (except Stu ).

But...the new episode of Lost comes on tonight, and it won't be interrupted by Obamas conference, unless he goes over an hour (which is possible...).

Lost fans in the chat?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 29, 2009)

What about Fringe? Or house? Those are some pretty good shows for the chat.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 29, 2009)

We can do those as well.

The chat is always open btw, whether me or the mods are there or not...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 29, 2009)

I can talk to myself all day.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 29, 2009)

me too.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 30, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I just checked out the chatroom on this site, and it looks completely reamped!



Do you mean the one that comes up when you click the "chat room" link on the bar at the top of the page? That room looks exactly the same as it always did to me


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 30, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Do you mean the one that comes up when you click the "chat room" link on the bar at the top of the page? That room looks exactly the same as it always did to me


 
I guess I was a "lurker" back in the day. I remember it being totally different. It wasn't so much like messenger.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, it was like that years ago, I was thinking in terms of days.


----------



## AeonSolus (May 2, 2009)

a cool thing would be to have a rock/metal/misc trivia bot in the channel, that would be very entertaining...EVERYONE TO THE DAMN CHAT ....who's...the_Great_HELLO_ ?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 2, 2009)

For guys who hate mibbit because it sucks or don't want to have their browser open all the time or get logged out when it crashes here are some standalone IRC clients.

Dana - IRC Client

this is like Mirc but free: Bersirc IRC Client - Bersirc - Open Source IRC

Team Nexgen - software

for text guys: Irssi - The client of the future

never used this one Downloads | Quassel IRC

xchat is always a good option XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program

Vortec IRC - The IRC client the people want


----------



## S-O (May 2, 2009)

I am in.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 5, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> For guys who hate mibbit because it sucks or don't want to have their browser open all the time or get logged out when it crashes here are some standalone IRC clients.
> 
> Dana - IRC Client
> 
> ...





Thanks for this Jeff.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 28, 2009)

damn guys get in the room more often xD

its empty now...


----------



## Piro (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been on IRC for a while. I found the channel, but it keeps timing out.... hmmmm...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 21, 2009)

i went there... it never asked for an email. but it let me into the chat room, scrolled a bunch of stuff on the chat window and then went back to the login page with a message that said "Terminated".

you guys don't like me???


----------



## Piro (Jul 21, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i went there... it never asked for an email. but it let me into the chat room, scrolled a bunch of stuff on the chat window and then went back to the login page with a message that said "Terminated".
> 
> you guys don't like me???



I'm getting that too.


----------



## lurgar (Nov 5, 2009)

Just so everybody knows, chat is back up and working well. 

First thing I see when I log in just now:

[DrakkarTyrannis] 12:36 pm: I don't date because I can't stand gay men


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy shit...this was still being used in November?


----------



## Arminius (Jan 19, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> Holy shit...this was still being used in November?



The chat room has usually had at least someone in it once a day for the last few months


----------



## lobee (Jan 19, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> Holy shit...this was still being used in November?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/the-lounge/100270-im-in-the-chat-room.html


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Damnit....it's been so long I've forgotten my password...can't remember how to reset it either. Which sucks....since I own the #SevenString channel


----------



## lobee (Jan 19, 2010)

Whoop, my bad. I didn't know this was about the sevenstring.org IRC.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah....so.....nobody uses the IRC?


----------



## Arminius (Jan 19, 2010)

lobee said:


> Whoop, my bad. I didn't know this was about the sevenstring.org IRC.



*embarrassed stage left*


----------

